

Tonido is your personal cloud, providing live streaming access to all your data - tteam
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/22/tonido-is-your-personal-cloud-providing-live-streaming-access-to-all-your-data-and-media-everywhere/

======
LandoCalrissian
This is a good idea. Is there anything similar to this that I could completely
run myself, preferably open source?

~~~
tteam
Tonido is self hosted. So you can run yourself. But it is not open source.

